# MN puppy/obedience classes (near Twin Cities)



## mistermax1102 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello,
I am getting my puppy on Friday and I can't wait! I am looking for recommendations for good puppy socialization classes in the Twin Cities (I live in St. Louis Park) and obedience classes for a few months from now. Does anyone know anything about the quality of classes at the Humane Society in Golden Valley? Thanks for your help!
Amy


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Animal Inn in Lake Elmo.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Another good one is the Twin City Obedience Training Club

Or

Bloomington Obedience Training Club

Or

Total Recall


All have websites with their philosophy and class schedules.

Good luck


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

There is also Tails Up down in Burnsville area. Kori is an excellent instructor that is showing and has a very flexible daytime schedule. I have recommended this place a few times and people have been very happy with the instruction. Best of luck!


----------



## spockles (Mar 23, 2013)

We went to a puppy socialization class at Cloud Nine in Hopkins when our girl was young and we do our obedience training at The Canine Coach in St. Louis Park. The Humane Society actually has an information session that you have to attend (for free) prior to signing up for their classes and they go over what they offer and their training philosophy. 

Where did you get your puppy from?


----------

